# Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Hi Leute ich suche ein Qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil was so bis höchsten 80€ geht. Brauche am besten auch 3x PCIe.

Hatte vor kurzem noch mein Cougar aber jetzt sitz ich hier mit sonem Fertig PC Ding

Vielleicht weiß ja einer eins mit ner stabilen Versorgung


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Welches System willst du mit dem Netzteil betreiben ?


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Individuell, man hat doch nie das selbe System  
500-600 Watt


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

system auflisten.
Möchtest du kabelmanagement?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=861223&cmp=677345&cmp=1035130#xf_top

Für was brauchst du den 3 pcie?


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

kabelmanagement auf jedenfall. System? habe ich doch schon gesagt es verändert sich ständig sollte aber ein i7 und ne 780ti etc betreiben können, 
500-600 Watt



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du den 3 pcie?


 
Xonar Phoebus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Dann musst du etwas mehr investieren finde ich.


Edit: mir fällt jetzt nur das ein, was alle Kriterien erfüllt:
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html

Aber übern budget. Dafür so ziemlich das beste in der wattklasse.

Habe es selber und bin zufrieden


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Das ist mir ein bisschen zu übertrieben mit Lüfter Anschlüssen Oo


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



XaeroX schrieb:


> Das ist mir ein bisschen zu übertrieben mit Lüfter Anschlüssen Oo


 
Aber was anderes gibt es meines Wissens nicht, was deine Ansprüche erfüllt


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Das P10 ist natürlich Top, aber auch E9 und L8 bieten 4x PCIe und CM

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

P10 und E9 hab ich selber, sind klare Empfehlungen. Gerade bei einer teuren GraKa wie der 780Ti sollte man nicht am NT sparen


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ja ich überlege dann mal.

hab das problem das meine Phoebus mit Molex zu PCIe angeschlossen ist und unter Volllast der Ton ausgeht 

meint ihr das passiert mit nem L8 auch?


EDIT: ach das L8 hat bestimmt PCIe Kabel mit 1x zu 2x PCIe Steckern ,also 4 PCIe

trügerisches Bild ;D


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber was anderes gibt es meines Wissens nicht, was deine Ansprüche erfüllt



Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition und True Power Classic TP-550C kämen noch infrage. Ersteres ist allerdings momentan nicht lieferbar und das True Power könnte mit I7 & GTX 780Ti etwas lauter werden


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition und True Power Classic TP-550C kämen noch infrage. Ersteres ist allerdings momentan nicht lieferbar und das True Power könnte mit I7 & GTX 780Ti etwas lauter werden



Es bezog sich auf seine Budget-Grenze


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ja, genau eine 780ti + 4770k + OC braucht 450 Watt und du brauchst 500-600? Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht. Und dann willst du dir eine Soundkarte kaufen, welche teurer als dein Netzteil ist?
So Kalkulieren leider die meisten, daher mein Hinweis.

Lass die Soundkarte und die Grafikkarte weg und besorg dir was in Richtung GTX 770 kauf dir eines dieser Kanidaten:
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W 

Wenn du wirklich so eine große Grafikkarte brauchst dann das: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W

Wenn du wirklich so eine teure Soundkarte brauchst, dann solltest du mehr ins Netzteil investieren, ansonsten macht das ganze kein Sinn:
Enermax Platimax 500W
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W

WARNUNG: DAS L8 UND DAS E9 SIND GRUPPENREGULIERT! NIEMALS ÜBER 500 WATT KAUFEN! SCHROTTET GRAFIKKARTEN BEI ZU HOHEN LASTEN + 5Volt GERÄTE!

LG. eXquisite


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Achtung, das E9 mit 480W hat nur 2x PCIe - also bräuchte man wieder einen Adapter.


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja, genau eine 780ti + 4770k + OC braucht 450 Watt und du brauchst 500-600? Das passt doch hinten und vorne nicht. Und dann willst du dir eine Soundkarte kaufen, welche teurer als dein Netzteil ist?
> So Kalkulieren leider die meisten, daher mein Hinweis.
> 
> Lass die Soundkarte und die Grafikkarte weg und besorg dir was in Richtung GTX 770 kauf dir eines dieser Kanidaten:
> ...


 

Leute wie du können sich gleich das kommentar sparen, habe ne gtx 770 gehabt und die hat mit 2GB schon gut zu kämpfen. Meine alte Gtx780 ti lief mit 1250mhz und ging ab wie ne Rakete dagegen ist ne gtc 770 echt ne Gurke sry. Soundkarte weglassen WTF?!?! Wenn ich sage 500-600 Watt dann meine ich das auch Sry. Habe nämlich auch ne im Ruhestand liegende Custom Wakü



EDIT: Ich Denke das hier wird es 


NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Das P10 ist natürlich Top, aber auch E9 und L8 bieten 4x PCIe und CM
> 
> be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-630W/BN182) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das hällt dann aber auch allem Stand bis zum Belastungslimit oder gibts da große Unterschiede zu dem E9 außer der Ausstattung?


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Gut deine Pumpe die wahrscheinlich mit 12 Volt läuft wird bei einem L8 abwürgen! Festplatten gehen bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen sowieso schneller kaputt, und wenn du nur 80 Euro ausgeben willst aber für eine Soundkarte 100 hast und das obwohl das Netzteil die wichtigste Komponente eines Computers ist, dann tust du mir einfach nur leid.

Für alles was du aufzählst reicht das P10 550 Watt dicke! Du solltest dich mal ein wenig mit Physik beschäftigen. Denn es hat 4 12 Volt Rails a 20,20,25,25

Heißt: 240 Watt für Motherboard+ Festplatten, 240 Watt für CPU und 2x 300 Watt für PCIe Stecker, 

also komm mir nie wieder mit das reicht nicht. Der Grund warum es nur als 550 Watt ausgeschildert ist, ist weil es ein Vernünftiges Netzteil ist und egal wo seine 550 Watt liefern kann. Außerdem hat es alle anschlüsse die du benötigst und hat eine DCtoDC Schaltung sowie Japanische Kondensatoren und wenn du weiter mit Elektroschrott wie Cougar bzw. L8 oder CWT Müll arbeitest, 
vor allem bei so teuren Komponenten, dann tut es mir leid, das ich dir helfen wollte, da du anscheinend weder Ahnung von Physik, noch von Computern hast und dann spare ich mir mein nächstes Kommentar wieder und wünsch dir ein schönes Osterfeuer, 
da das L8 630 Watt nur:
2 Rails a 24 Ampere hat
1: 270 Watt für CPU+ Motherboard + HDDS
2: und 270 Watt für Grafikarten

Das Ding ist genauso wie das Powezone ein reines Marketingnetzteil und sollte nur bis 400 Watt verwendet werden!
Warum es mit 630 Watt ausgeschildert ist? Weil es diese auf der 3,3 und 5 Volt Schiene liefern kann.
Aber Grafikkarten sowie Soundkarten brauchen NUR 12 Volt! Hdds brauchen 5 Volt.

Deshalb kostet der Elektroschrott auch weniger als das P10.

Ich gebe deinem Rechner max. 2 Jahre vor allem wenn du so viele 12 Volt Geräte an ein L8 hängst.



> Leute wie du können sich gleich das kommentar sparen



Und diesen Satz kannst du dir gerne Sparen, da du anscheinend von Garnichts ne Ahnung hast!

Zudem brauchen 4770k + GTX 780 nicht mal 300 Watt.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Gut deine Pumpe die wahrscheinlich mit 12 Volt läuft wird bei einem L8 abwürgen! Festplatten gehen bei Gruppenregulierten Netzteilen sowieso schneller kaputt, und wenn du nur 80 Euro ausgeben willst aber für eine Soundkarte 100 hast und das obwohl das Netzteil die wichtigste Komponente eines Computers ist, dann tust du mir einfach nur leid.
> 
> Für alles was du aufzählst reicht das P10 550 Watt dicke! Du solltest dich mal ein wenig mit Physik beschäftigen. Denn es hat 4 12 Volt Rails a 20,20,25,25
> 
> ...


 
Er übertreibt zwar etwas, aber im Grunde hat er recht.

Bei der Anzahl an HW sollte schon ein besseres Gerät, als das L8 drin sein.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Jo troll, mir ist schon mal ein CPU12EPS Stecker rausgebrannt und auf die Grafikkarte gefallen, ich wette mit dir, sowas in der Art wird dir auch passieren, viel Spaß!

@Pseudoepherin Nein ich übertreibe nicht, das P10 liefert mehr Watt als das L8 und hat dabei die überlegenere DCtoDC Technik, was bei SLI und vielen 12 Volt Geräten stark hilft, mehr Rails was die Sicherheit erhöht und dazu noch komplett Japanische Kondensatoren. Das ist Fakt! 
Das die 12V Spannungen im Keller bei einem nicht DCtoDC Gerät über 500 Watt sind ist auch kein Geheimnis, außerdem reißt es die 5 Volt Rail meistens in den Himmel.


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Sry das ich nur gamer und kein physiker bin.

ich weiss noch nichtmal was verschiedene rails, welches teil wieviel Volt braucht oder was ampere zu heißen hat


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Dann kauf dir einen fertigen PCGH PC oder lass dich hier Beraten aber verbreite weder Müll über mich, noch über andere Sachen.

Versuchen wir es noch einmal: Leistungsaufnahme GTX 780TI

Computerbase misst immer System Komplettlast
Das verwendetet Testsystem findest du unten im Anhang.
Testsystem
Prozessor Intel Core i7 4770K (übertaktet per Multiplikator auf 4,4 GHz, Quad-Core)

CPU-Kühler Noctua NH-U14S

Motherboard Asus Z87-Deluxe (Intel Z87, BIOS-Version: 1205)

Arbeitsspeicher 4x 2.048 MB OCZ DDR3-1600 (8-8-8-24)

Seasonic Platin Netzteil

Die Last liegt bei 305 Watt. Sicher das du ein 600 Watt NT brauchst, welches auch noch schlecht für Festplatten und 5 Volt Geräte ist, da schlechte Verarbeitung, da billig Serie? Da die CPU dort nicht unter Last ist, addieren wir den Intel TDP welcher bei 70 liegt, selbst wenn wir 100 nehmen, sind wir bei 405 Watt und du brauchst wirklich 600?

Ich versuche dir doch nur zu erklären, das du weder 600 Watt, noch ein Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil brauchst sondern einfach nur ein E9 480 oder ein P10 550. Mehr nicht.
Das L8 630 ist schlechter als ein E9 480 Watt. Das ist auch Fakt.

Und wenn man nur versucht zu helfen und dann sowas: 





> Leute wie du können sich gleich das kommentar sparen


 reingedrückt bekommt, dann Wünsche ich dir echt einen Wohnungsbrand auf Grund einer 12 Volt Überlastung.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## XaeroX (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Bei mir ist aber wirklich bzw. wird  alles komplett vollbestückt, heißt ich habe so gut wie jeden USB port voll, 4 SS/HDD ,wakü, Lüftersteuerung, und derbes OC. Und du meinst ich sollte 480 Watt nehmen?


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ich meine du sollst 480 Watt nehmen, da USB Geräte etc. über in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich den Z87 PCH Chipsatz laufen und der ist immer unter Volllast, heißt das braucht alles immer gleich viel Strom. Wäre dieses nicht so, würden deine USB Ports ja garnicht erkennen wenn du ein Gerät einsteckst, da sie ja nicht an wären.

Wenn du jetzt wirklich 20 Lüfter, 20 Festplatten und 10 LED Strips drinne hast, dann wird das L8 genauso wenig retten wie das E9. Dann muss das P10 her.

Ich erkläre dir nochmal kurz hier die Basics,
Das P10 ist DCtoDC, du musst dir das so Vorstellen, das die 3 PC Spannnungen 3,3, 5 und 12 Volt getrennt Reguliert werden. Unter Volllast heißt dies, alle Spannungen bleiben 3,3, 5 und 12 Volt.
Das E9 und das L8 sind Gruppenreguliert, steht das Netzteil unter Vollast, werden alle Schienen gleich gesteuert, heißt 5 und 3,3 Volt gehen hoch und 12 Volt runter.
Da L8 eine Plattform ist, die nur mit verschiedenen Wattzahlen betrieben werden kann, sackt ein L8 400 Watt genau so stark ab wie ein L8 630 Watt bei 400 Watt Auslastung, heißt bei 630 Watt Auslastung kann es sein, das vor allem beim MultiGPU oder 780ti + Soundkarten Betrieb dir der Rechner abstürzt. Daher sind diese Netzteile nur bis 500 Watt empfehlenswert.

Die von uns genannten Netzteile haben alle mehrere Schienen, bzw. 12 Volt Leitungen (Rails). Dort teilen sie die Ampere auf, da bei 40 Ampere auf 12 Volt ein Kabel zu heiß werden würde und anfangen könnte zu brennen.
Daher können so nur maximal in unserem Fall z.B. 25 Ampere pro Kabel abgerufen werden was völlig ungefährlich ist.
Das P10 und das E9 haben 4 dieser Rails, das L8 nur 2. Daher liegt das L8 im Punkto Brandsicherheit weit hinterher.

Wenn du dann noch eine Grafikkarte wie die 780ti + eine Soundkarte an die für die PCI Anschlüsse zuständige Rail des L8 gibst, kann das Eng werden.
Da beim P10 und E9 mehr Rails vorhanden sind, kannst du der 780ti und der Soundkarte jeweils eine Rail geben und du wirst keine Probleme haben.
Besitze das E9 selber und kann dir sagen, die Railaufteilung ist super im Handbuch erklärt. Daher dort einfach einmal reinschauen und ansonsten hier einfach mal mich, Threshold oder Stefan Payne fragen. 

LG: eXquisite


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Dann nimm das P10 550Watt.

Bei einem solchen PC-Wert sollte man nicht am Netzteil geizen.

Das L8 ist einfach für die Tonne bei 630Watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



XaeroX schrieb:


> Sry das ich nur gamer und kein physiker bin.


Diesen Satz lasse ich mal unkommentiert, würd mir sonst Punkte einbringen.

Aber bestätigt nur die Vorurteile, die man so über diese sog. 'Gamer' hat...


Anyway:
Brauchbare Netzteile mit 3 PCIe Anschlüssen gibts nicht viele. Das P10 mit 550W wre so eines. Das wäre wirklich eine Option.
Und Tschuldigung, aber eine Soundkarte mit PCie Anschlüssen?! SRYSLY?! Willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass diese Karte 100W verbraten kann!

LOOOL, 140€ kostet der Quatsch von Soundkarte...
Au mann...

Da sollte aber wirklich ein Dark Power Pro drin sein...
Oder stört dich daran, dass da nicht 'Gamer' drauf steht?!


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

@ XaeroX

Du säbelst dir selber in den Po wenn du jemand der dir helfen möchte etwas negatives unterstellst.
Wenn du danach auch noch ehrlich bist und zugibst das du nicht so in der Materie steckst wie andere (das ist nicht böse gemeint, dafür gibt es ja so ein Forum), dann stellt das widerrum die Frage warum du überhaupt jmd fremden etwas unterstellst.....

das P10 mit 550W hat eine Top Technik und ausreichend Leistung.

Denk daran das Netzteil das Bauteil ist was alles andere in deinem Rechner am Leben hält - auf Dauer und unter Last.
Wenn in der Prioritätenliste das Netzteil über der Soundkarte erscheint fehlt da etwas.
Wenn du also hier sparst bzw falsch kaufst wirst du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann das Ergebnis...riechen 

Wir empfehlen nichts teures, aber Qualität hat seit jeher seinen Preis - und vor allem Komponenten wie i7-4xxx, 780ti und Phoebus, sind alles andere als billige Übergangslösungen.

Nimmer dir mal die 10min und lies dir folgenden Test durch Test: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Keine Angst Stefan, hab alles gerettet  Vor allem ich schreibe gerade rein ansonsten mal Stefan fragen  Und auf einmal bist du doch da, wenns um Netzteile geht ist er hier mit der Profi.

Habe mal versucht so grob alles zu erklären, klar stimmen die Ampere angaben nicht aber ist eben alles vereinfacht von mir dargestellt.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2014)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, nimm das P10 550W. 
Da hast du vernünftige Technik, nen leisen Lüfter und 4 Rails mit ordentlicher Aufteilung.
Das reicht locker aus bei deiner Hardware.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

@Stefan Genau das dachte ich auch, zahlt man drauf wie bei meinem Motherboard (siehe Signatur) an den TE, ich wette mit dir sofern du keine 500 Euro Kopfhörer hast wirst du den Unterschied zwischen der und einer D1 nicht feststellen. Diese haben wir im Wohnzimmer an einer Mission Anlage die arsch Teuer war hängen und damit war jegliches PC Rauschen oder Klangverzerren weg. Und eine Creative die genau so teuer ist von einem Kumpel klingt sogar noch schlechter als die.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ganz ab davon:

Ein i7 (für ~300€), eine GTX780 (für ~500€) brauchen etwa so um die 250-350W, je nach System. Da kommst mit einem guten 450W Gerät schon sehr weit.

Überleg mal: Ein FX8350 mit 7970 GHz Edition ist bei etwa 350W, wie willst du mit deinem System da drüber sein?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon:
> 
> Ein i7 (für ~300€), eine GTX780 (für ~500€) brauchen etwa so um die 250-350W, je nach System. Da kommst mit einem guten 450W Gerät schon sehr weit.
> 
> Überleg mal: Ein FX8350 mit 7970 GHz Edition ist bei etwa 350W, wie willst du mit deinem System da drüber sein?!


 


Vielleicht bereut er es morgen ode auch nicht. Das weis nur der liebe Gott.

*Fakt ist:*
Der TE möchte eine NT Beratung, keine Soundkartenberatung.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde.

Mehr wie 350Watt verbrauchen die Komponenten nicht.


----------



## XaeroX (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Nur Komisch wenn sie nicht mehr wie 350 Watt verbrauchen , wieso dann kein L8?


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ein kleines L8 hat verlangten 3x PCIe nicht 

Tut mir Leid wenn ich für Verwirrung gesorgt hab, aber hör auf Stefan und Co, die haben mehr Ahnung als ich.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Soweit ich weiß ist Stefan auch der unbestrittene Netzteil-Experte hier im Forum oder ich hab die anderen noch nicht kennen gelernt


----------



## eXquisite (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Und wie ich bereits erwähnte, das L8 ist elektroschrott und hat weder DCtoDC noch Japanische Elkos und Caps, was die Lebensdauer deutlich beeinträchtigt. Das E9 ist da deutlich besser ausgesttattet kurz: Watt ist nicht gleich Watt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Sorry aber, ein gutes Netzteil mit den Fakten bis zu dem Preis den du gern hättest gibts nicht. Außer du gibts dich mit 2xmolex 4-pin zu 1x PCI-e 6x Adaptern zufrieden, mit denen die Soundkarte eigentlich auch keine Probleme haben sollten. Ansonsten füghrt kein weg an nem Be quiet dark power pro 10 vorbei..



eXquisite schrieb:


> Und wie ich bereits erwähnte, das L8 ist elektroschrott und hat weder DCtoDC noch Japanische Elkos und Caps, was die Lebensdauer deutlich beeinträchtigt. Das E9 ist da deutlich besser ausgesttattet kurz: Watt ist nicht gleich Watt.


 
Das E9 hat aber auch kein DC-DC.


----------



## XaeroX (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

@eXquisite

Ja du wiedersprichst dir aber selber.

1. Sagst du ein L8 niemals über 600 Watt kaufen da es die nicht gut liefert

2. Dann sagst du dein System braucht nur 350 watt (die das L8 ja liefert)

3. Dann sagst du nimm ein E9, obwohl ich doch eh nur 350 watt brauche?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn du unbedingt das L8 haben willst, dann kauf es dir.
Im Endeffekt kann dich keiner zu irgendwas zwingen.
Es werden dir nur von mehreren Lösungen aufgezeigt, die technisch besser sind als ein L8.
Was du mit deinem neuen Wissen und deinem Geld machst, bleibt dein Problem.


----------



## zicco93 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Das einzige was ich jetzt sag' ist: Nimm das e9 480W, da hast du Kabelmanagement, hohe Effizienz  die mit der höheren Qualität einhergeht und ausreichend Reserven für WaKü und HDD's.
Wenn du kein Kabelmanagement willst --> e9 450W.

Das P10 550W ist Luxus für ein System mit 1 GPU. PUNKT


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2014)

Ich rate auch zum E9 480w. 
Das L8 mit CM und ab 500w taugt nix,  bitte Finger weg.


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (14. Mai 2014)

Das L8 bietet zudem 2 rails , es kann sein dass die die beiden Schienen einfach überfordert werden . Und ein E9 480 kostet ja nicht viel .

Und Jungs Chillt mal ein wenig , er hat vielleicht überreagiert aber BTT


----------



## Multithread (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ich würde eher zum DPP10 550 raten, auch da dessen Spannungen stabiler sind, was wiederum einen einfluss auf die Soundqualität hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



XaeroX schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich suche ein Qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil was so bis höchsten 80€ geht. Brauche am besten auch 3x PCIe.
> 
> Hatte vor kurzem noch mein Cougar aber jetzt sitz ich hier mit sonem Fertig PC Ding
> 
> Vielleicht weiß ja einer eins mit ner stabilen Versorgung


 
3x PCIe für den Preis ist eher selten.
Du solltest etwas mehr Geld investieren und dir gleich ein höherwertiges Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dem Antec Earthwatts (550Watt, Platin als Bonus) für 80€?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Antec Earthwatts (550Watt, Platin als Bonus) für 80€?


 
Der TE braucht 3 PCIe


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2014)

8Pin, 8Pin, 6Pin, 6Pin, sind doch vier. Irgendwie muss ich wohl gerade auf dem Schlauch stehen, denn wenn er die nutzt ist er schon bei 450Watt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> 8Pin, 8Pin, 6Pin, 6Pin, sind doch vier. Irgendwie muss ich wohl gerade auf dem Schlauch stehen, denn wenn er die nutzt ist er schon bei 450Watt.


 
Nein. Das Netzteil hat 2 6/8pin anschlüße. Das sind die geteilten


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2014)

Inwiefern geteilt, also maximal 2×8Pin oder was hat das Teil?  
Ansonsten das 650Watt, das sollte genug haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

Ja, maximal 2 Anschlüsse hat es, die wahlweise als 6 pin oder 8pin genutzt werden können. Werden auch gern als (6+2) pin PCIe bezeichnet.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja gar nix, kannte ich von den BQ gar nicht. 
Alternative wurde ja nun von mir genannt, das Earthwatts ist doch ein kühleres (Platin) TPC, oder?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche gutes günstiges Netzteil 500-600 Watt*

2x 6+2 Pin PCIe ist in der 80€ Klasse nun mal Standard.
Sollen es mehr PCIe Stecker sein muss eben mehr Geld ausgegeben werden.


----------

